# How to make this bed leg ?



## vjeko (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,
Could I get an opinion on how best to make a bed leg such as this(picture also shown below):
http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu108/vjekob/3.jpg
(I saw this bed on http://www.cocobolo.de/massivholzbetten.htm - Modell Hiddensee)

I'm concerned about :
-the thickness (I can cut to max 55mm /guess can't rout deeper either) 
-how accurately to align the pieces when glueing
-out of how many pieces should it be laminated.
This leg is L shaped, and looks like they laminate it out of 6
pieces.

I was thinking of making it even more solid and making it square
as per picture below where you can also see leg measurements.
http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu108/vjekob/bed_leg.jpg


----------



## BeachedBones (Jan 31, 2009)

Myself, I would laminate the wood, then cut notches on the band saw. Other ideas might be a router IF you could get 1/2 through the wood. Another idea might be to laminate pieces already cut to length in the pattern you need.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

After studying the first Picture of the bed(Photobucket).......1. the legs look like they were laminated.
2.It looked like the width of the leg is the same as the width of the board used for the rails.
3. If that was the case then the drawing you did would work fine, just change the width of the outside corner. You have 60mm, 40mm, 60mm now, if you look at the picture the outside corner would be 40mm, the opening left for the rail would be 40 mm and the other tall section would be 60mm which would be 140mm total, so if the width of the board you do the rails in would be 40mm thick x 140mm wide. It would be semetrical, which thats the way it looks to me in the picture. I'm not sure that's real important, but that's what I saw when I looked at the picture. If you laminate the legs you don't have to worry about the notch in them and the notch in the rails could be done with the band saw or cut by hand. Good luck and hope I didn't confuse you too much. Just passing on what I thought I saw in the picture. It's a great looking bed and I look forward to some pictures when you get it done.


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

I think Huff Dave R Beachbones are on the right track too… the legs look laminated as the part on the end/foot outside looks like different endgrain than the top, but as to the construction, as well as the pic with the woman on it and ash legs (the bed foot not the woman).

I must say as to the construction, I doubt that its glued together/laminated because of of the joint. I believe its done that way, because of what I read on the description. It says that the "frame is 40mm thick" So Great estimate work on the part of Huff! I think he is very close at the measurements, although not given would be logical if the outside was 40 and inside part is 60 mm wide.

It looks like by your last link/drawing, you are on the right track,

I do not think though that the legs are laminated because of the joint specifically. I think that they are so done because its a lot easier to use/find material thats good in quality thats aroung 50 mm (52mm depending where he buys the wood) thick sawed and then planed down to the thickness needed, then glued together.

I am almost certian he is using a machine specifically for cutting a deep mortise for the legs… I could call him and confirm if you are really curious, but I have used machines for cutting deep mortise and tennons they have a sled and a cutter the size of a large frisbe or dinnerplate.

You want to know how to reproduce this joint, I think Beached bones has the answer, use a bandsaw, or cut it by hand. (by hand with a sharp backless jap. saw, should do the job with some sharp chisels, if you do not have a large enough bandsaw). By the looks of the mortise, it seems to be about 100 mm deep or so.

You can probably laminet the leg from 3 pieces of 40 mm (planed) wood, just like already said above, it would then be symetrical and probably look better.


----------



## vjeko (Jan 19, 2009)

DaveR - thanks for the info about the 4th post - this will make it more sturdy and there is space
for it below the slats - I thought of removing it but haven't considered the consequence.

huff - you're right about the measurements - didn't look at it long enough.

BeachedBones and Nicholas - I think I"ll revert to using a router in some jig (don't have a bandsaw (yet  and 
my hand sawing/chiseling needs plenty of practice) with a three piece lamination and glue up
as DaveR suggested with a some stand in to get the pieces aligned.

Thanks for all the suggestions !!

P.S. Nicholas - you really do have a good eye for detail - which doesn't wonder (except for seeing the women in the photos  )


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## vjeko (Jan 19, 2009)

DaveR, I can see it is laminated out of many pieces, at least I see 3 pieces in each corner.

Does anyone think using 1 piece or laminating 2-3 pieces for the leg would create problems with
"wood movement" - or is the reason for using so many pieces in DaveR's bed and the one
I mentioned just economics/cheaper production / using offcuts ?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Vjeko
I think it might even be a design element. I think the legs could be cut on a tenoning jig on the table saw.


----------



## vjeko (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, this project is finally coming up soon but I wanted to ask one more thing -
I'd like to add a headboard which isn't plain vertical to this type of bed :
what headboard design could be used and how would it be attached ?


----------

